# Found a little 300



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Found a fourtrax 300 today. Snorkeled with what looked like bi tri claws or whatever. Red, plastics and racks looked good. Exhaust snorkel too. $800 and he had it on a trailer he said was for $600. Thinking of picking this up and turning the Brute into a fast trail bike?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That sounds like one sweet ash deal.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I'm really thinking about it. I'm 15 and can't afford breaking anything on this Brute. I'd rather put a $800 bike in the water rather than a $8000 one...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Those 300's are pretty bad and easy to work on. I found one about 3 weeks ago in Monroe before I left the country for abour $1200 and Bayou Honda in Monroe has one that they took in trade but I don't know how much they want for theirs.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yeah i went and looked again today. $800 for the bike, $600 for the trailer. It's red, 4wd, snorkeled. Plastics are red and the side black pieces and racks are bedlinered. Back plastics are broken. Seat is worn at the front. 23" Mud Bugs...


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

my boy and I rebuilt one earlier this year and we both LOVE that lil' bugger.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

They make a good cheap mud bike


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ agreed. Good snorks, the small reduction, and a s/w 27 combo rock out on them. Very tough little bikes, just check the rear diff out thoroughly. If it has any slack it needs to be rebuilt before it eats itself.


----------

